# Garden Furniture / Locksmith in Athens, Greece



## NewbieGreece (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

Can you please let me know if you know of a garden centre and a locksmith in Athens, Greece. We have just moved to Agia Paraskeiva (sorry about the spelling).

Thank you


----------

